# Driving in the UK



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

What do I need to do to be able to drive in the UK? I have a license back in the states.


----------



## Sallysoapdish (Aug 5, 2007)

The DVLA are the UK's driving authority. I would google their website and check to see if you can drive with your license.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

You can drive for something like two years (don't take my word - check it to be sure) on an American license anyway. After that you have to take the test and get an English driver's license. I don't know if that's true for all countries' licenses though. 

I haven't tried it. These people drive too fast on those tiny little roads with all the blind curves - including my husband!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

After 2 years I think you need to swap it for a British one - though I waited 5 years. For a US license you need to take the test, though Australians don't - probably because we normally drive on the same side of the road.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow , you actually drive on the same side of the road ? In the same direction ? You should come to Cambodia , the driving standards are attrocious , do not even obey traffic signs or stop lights , probably because a large percentage of the populace cannot read .There are no lights or stop signs at most intersections , it's like , blow your horn and hope the others give way, moto will push the front wheel in any small gap in any direction , never seen such impatient drivers in my life , but most of them drive slowly .


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Whoa. That would scare the bejeebus out of me. As I said, I'm scared to drive here in England, so you can imagine how I'd feel about that. Do you drive there Oddball?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*driving*



Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Whoa. That would scare the bejeebus out of me. As I said, I'm scared to drive here in England, so you can imagine how I'd feel about that. Do you drive there Oddball?


 DRIVE ? my god , it's scary enough walking at times , they come at you from all directions and most often turn on the wrong side of the road and to boot , the sidewalks are full up with parked motor-cycles so you are forced to walk in the road . You need a full swivel head and eyes up your rear end to see all of them , and at night many drive with no lghts whilst many of the streets have no illumination . DRIVE ? I'm stupid not crazy !!!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah yeah, maybe so. But you're obviously my kinda people. lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You aint seen nothing until you've driven in Spain where the pedestrian crossings are optional, the roundabouts are for parking around, and the motor scooter riders are all kamikaze!

Its important to drive 12 inches behind any car in the outside lane of a motorway at 90 miles an hour. You just know it makes sense.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, so obviously I'll need protective gear when I visit Spain and Cambodia. Full dress helmet or just the joint padding?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Okay, so obviously I'll need protective gear when I visit Spain and Cambodia. Full dress helmet or just the joint padding?


For Spain just learn to shrug your shoulders and hold your hands up in the air ....... for Cambodia maybe stronger measures will be required.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

A Burka made out of body armour would be cool for cambodia , hey , maybe i should get in on that idea so i can rip a few tourists off for a bob or two , WOW !!!


----------

